# Penefit.org...online auction for Cody Colley...



## MesquiteMan (Dec 11, 2010)

Well folks, it is finally here!!  With all that has been going on in my personal life, it has taken a little longer than I wanted but the online auction for Cody Colley and his family is finally ready for prime time!

For those who may be new or may have missed it, Cody Colley is a 13 year old young man from Youth Minister Dan's youth group who recently underwent surgery for bone cancer in his shoulder and is now enduring chemo therapy.

A number of months ago I made an offer here on IAP to send up to 4 sets of 5 Texas Wood pen blanks for just the cost of shipping.  The catch was, you had to make at least one pen from each set and donate it to a fundraiser for Cody.  Well, you wonderful people rose to the occasion and overwhelmed me with orders!  I shipped out 130 sets of pen blanks to members here and 2Cool Fishing. 

The pens started coming in and they kept coming, and coming, and coming!  A total of over 300 pens were received by Dan, way more than were required by my deal.  You guys really stepped to the plate on this deal!  Dan held a silent auction and ice cream social at his church and sold many of the pens and raised $3,500.  Needless to say, with over 300 pens, there was just no way that the people of Forney, TX could buy them all!  Dan and I got together and decided to build a website where we could auction the remaining pens and Penefit.org was born!

Penefit.org is dedicated to helping raise funds for Cody and his family as they struggle through this ordeal.  100% of the proceeds (after PayPal and Shipping fees) will go to the family.  Hopefully, we will be able to give them a nice big check in time to brighten their Christmas during this trying time!

We currently have 60 pens listed in all different configuration and price ranges.  Please take a look and bid on some of your fellow IAP member's pens.  Also, please help us get the word out to all of your friends and family.  The more people we can reach, the more money we can raise for the family.  Post it on your Facebook account.  Send an e-mail to all your friends.  Put a link on your website.  Everything will help.

I also contacted many of the IAP vendors and asked for donations for us penturners to bid on.  I would like to especially thank the following vendors.  (I am listing them in the order they replied to my PM.)

rherrel
Exoticblanks.com
Indy-Pen-Dance
JohnU

(If you are a vendor and would like to help out, there is still time to get your donations added to the site)

Be sure to check out the pen making link for some really nice penmaking items including but not limited to: a Cat Blank Sampler, 9000 Easy Flow refills, Fantastic Feathers Blanks, Cactus Blanks, a one of a kind Texas Trio Blank made by me, and last but certainly not least, one of the few unturned blanks made by the master himself, EAGLE!

You can find all of this and more at www.penefit.org.

Let the bidding begin!


----------



## traderdon55 (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for posting the link and a big thanks to the vendors who are making donations. I got a few bids in but I hope to be outbid so that I can have the fun of coming back to outbid the people that raise me. We can have a lot of fun outbidding each other and knowing the money is going to a good cause.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 11, 2010)

:biggrin:Ok gang I just bid on the Eagle blank and will check back every hour so try to out bid me!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin::wink:


----------



## ericw95 (Dec 11, 2010)

Roy - you are a hawk.  I had a high bid for less than 5 minutes.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 11, 2010)

Eric, hope your pockets are deeeeep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ericw95 (Dec 11, 2010)

Bring it on!!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 11, 2010)

Just looked at my 401K and think I could go just a little more, your turn:biggrin:


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 11, 2010)

We took a turn on it.  Roy you had the bid for 7 minutes!


----------



## ericw95 (Dec 11, 2010)

No Mas


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 11, 2010)

Mike and Linda welcome to the figtht.....you had the blank for 9 minutes....now I'm out to the shop to finish a project and will be back in an hour....


----------



## thewishman (Dec 11, 2010)

Is item #68 a solid sterling silver mredburn pen?


----------



## Rfturner (Dec 11, 2010)

great site, that Eagle blank is sweet, out of my price range though, I have already spent about two months worth of spending this month on pen supplies:biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 11, 2010)

:crying::crying::crying::crying:Nobody wants to play with me....:frown::frown::frown:
Remember it's for a great cause and the Eagle blank is a collector Item!!!


----------



## Padre (Dec 11, 2010)

Got my bid in!!


----------



## alphageek (Dec 11, 2010)

Got me a couple of bids in...


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 11, 2010)

I put a couple of bids in myself!  I'm really diggin' that blank that Curtis designed as the texas trio! Pretty bad a$$ if i do say so myself! That may cause a bidding war!:biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 11, 2010)

Dean and all this time I thought we were friends.........when you least expect it I'll snatch that blank away..


----------



## alphageek (Dec 11, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Dean and all this time I thought we were friends.........when you least expect it I'll snatch that blank away..



What? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:  You were whining that you needed someone to play with so I played... And who knows.. Maybe I'll play again??:devil:

I have to say... If I don't win this blank - it will inspire me.  I want to try and make a blank like that.   If I don't win, its my goal to make one like it this winter.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 11, 2010)

thewishman said:


> Is item #68 a solid sterling silver mredburn pen?


 

Yes


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for getting this up.

It seems I've missed some cool stuff. Bummer. Not like I had any money anyway.. :wink:


Nevermind, FOUND the Eagle blank.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 11, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> :crying::crying::crying::crying:Nobody wants to play with me....:frown::frown::frown:
> Remember it's for a great cause and the Eagle blank is a collector Item!!!


 
Sorry Roy, had to go shopping.  I never mind when the trip includes Rockler and our favorite bird store.  Now I am boke.  :crying:


----------



## alphageek (Dec 12, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> Thanks for getting this up.
> 
> It seems I've missed some cool stuff. Bummer. Not like I had any money anyway.. :wink:
> 
> ...



You may have found it, but its still mine!   I've had it for over 12 hours... That must be a record 

Roy must be sleeping.  I can't believe hes given up yet.

Oh... and the new stuff is pretty too!


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 12, 2010)

Boy I thought I would sneek in here quietly and place a few bids and bam I didn't hold them for more than 5 minutes. Are people sleeping here???

I think this is actually a great idea to do again sometime.


----------



## mbroberg (Dec 12, 2010)

*Put a link on your site!*

I think what Curtis and Dan are doing is beyond words!  Everyone who has a pen site could help by putting a link on their site.  Something to the effect of:  "If you can't find what you want on (insert your sitename here)  take  look at www.penefit.org."  Just a thought..........


----------



## mbroberg (Dec 12, 2010)

alphageek said:


> DurocShark said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for getting this up.
> ...


 
You HAD it, :devil: Now stop playing and do some serious bidding!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## witz1976 (Dec 12, 2010)

Dang...Mike isn't fooling around:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## alphageek (Dec 12, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> You HAD it, :devil: Now stop playing and do some serious bidding!!!!:biggrin:





WOW... now thats a bump!   There is some really good bidding going on here.  Keep it up folks!  (not sure I can beat that one without being in trouble with SWMBO).


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 12, 2010)

Darrell you DA MAN!!!! That's what I call a BID!!!!!!!


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 12, 2010)

I think one thing we are learning here. It is hard to ask a pen turner to bid on another turners pens. Ask them to bid on kits or materials and the sky is the limit.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 12, 2010)

The idea with the pens is that if you donated a pen that is listed in the auction, why not send a link to all your friends and family and ask them to bid on it.


----------



## alphageek (Dec 12, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> The idea with the pens is that if you donated a pen that is listed in the auction, why not send a link to all your friends and family and ask them to bid on it.



Curtis - is this all the remaining pens, or is there more to come?   I think I know the answer, but it would be good for the rest to know.


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 12, 2010)

I've shared the link with a bunch of friends. No idea if they're doing anything though.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 12, 2010)

alphageek said:


> MesquiteMan said:
> 
> 
> > The idea with the pens is that if you donated a pen that is listed in the auction, why not send a link to all your friends and family and ask them to bid on it.
> ...



No, Dan has a bunch more to put up I believe.  He is taking pics and should have them up soon.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 12, 2010)

We have added some new items to Penefit.org including:

10 Bethlehem Olivewood blanks with certificates
12 Pen Handmade Display box
3 Handmade pen boxes

Be sure to check them out at www.penefit.org


----------



## VampMN (Dec 12, 2010)

I sent a link to my Mom, and she has passed it around at work. Hopefully something will come of that. I've got my eye on a few things. Hope I can afford something after the rest of you get done!!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 12, 2010)

Another good way to get the word out is to post something on other interest forums you may frequent!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 12, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> Another good way to get the word out is to post something on other interest forums you may frequent!



Who has time for "other interests"!!!

Remember, it is Sunday---even the Lord rested on SUNDAY!!  NOW MONDAY---that's a whole different story!!!

Nice additions to the auction, guys!!


----------



## LarryDNJR (Dec 12, 2010)

That Texas Trio Blank is awesome!  If I had some spare cash I'd be all over that.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok ... got the two different Church Christmas parties out of the way, and a Christmas luncheon at the Senior Citizen Housing (which I have been the president of the board for several years and then church today and a family get together in Corsicana this afternoon....finally hope to get some pens posted tonight and a bunch tomorrow night. I will do my best to get the rest posted in the next couple of days.

Remember Cody in your prayers.... He was suppose to finish up this round of Chemo this month but will not finish now till sometime next month. The Chemo is starting to be much harder on his body the last couple of treatments. His counts are not bouncing back like they did before. 

Thanks to everyone.....

YMD


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 13, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Darrell you DA MAN!!!! That's what I call a BID!!!!!!!



You going to let him punk you like that, Roy??  :biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 13, 2010)

Curtis, there's still 6 days to go:wink::biggrin:





MesquiteMan said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Darrell you DA MAN!!!! That's what I call a BID!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 14, 2010)

Just added an exquisite cactus damasteel fillet knife to the Other Items page at www.penefit.org.  Check it out!


----------



## Padre (Dec 14, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> Just added an exquisite cactus damasteel fillet knife to the Other Items page at www.penefit.org.  Check it out!



Holy Cow is that thing BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 14, 2010)

Now I'm going to have to ask Mrs. Santa for a loan, that knife is just awesome....


----------



## scotian12 (Dec 14, 2010)

I keep hoping the week will go quickly so that I can take possession of that Eagle blank on Sunday.   Darrell


----------



## toddlajoie (Dec 14, 2010)

Man, there's some sweet stuff on there!!! Curtis and Dan, thanks for getting all this up and going!!!!



MesquiteMan said:


> The idea with the pens is that if you donated a pen that is listed in the auction, why not send a link to all your friends and family and ask them to bid on it.



Curtis, I've got a bad memory... is there any way to tell who made the pens??? I think at least one is mine, but I don't remember exactly....


----------



## RyanNJ (Dec 15, 2010)

what timezone is the auction clock linked to?


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Dec 16, 2010)

toddlajoie said:


> Man, there's some sweet stuff on there!!! Curtis and Dan, thanks for getting all this up and going!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I remember right most of your sold at the live auction, I think there might be 2 of your in this auction.

Unless the pen came in box, tube or had a tag connected it is very difficult to keep track of who made what. Plus we purposely did not want to name the penmaker because for one it is a chore just getting the information that we do have listed up let alone adding another category. Plus some people just want to give anonymously even though some peoples pens are very apparent even without the identification of who made it.

Sorry for the long answer .... Thank you to everyone for helping out with donations, questions and just helping us refine this process. Even though it has been exhausting and a learning experience...it has been exciting and rewarding too.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Dec 16, 2010)

RyanNJ said:


> what timezone is the auction clock linked to?




Central


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Dec 16, 2010)

Lot's of new pens added ...please help us out by telling your friends and directing them to penefit.org 

YMD


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 16, 2010)

I was thinking that this might be a nice project for this site to adapt as a pet project evry year. Not sure of the legal ramifications of it though. Get a group of worthy names from different organizations and put them in a hat and draw a name to be helped in such a manner as this. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 16, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> I was thinking that this might be a nice project for this site to adapt as a pet project evry year. Not sure of the legal ramifications of it though. Get a group of worthy names from different organizations and put them in a hat and draw a name to be helped in such a manner as this. Just thinking out loud.



That is kind of my long term goals for the site.  The infrastructure is already built, we would just change some of the articles and it would be ready to go.  I own the domain name for at least a year.

There would be no legal ramification if it was not directly part of IAP which I have not intentions of making it.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 16, 2010)

Roy, it looks like you have some competition for Eagle's blank:biggrin:


----------



## alphageek (Dec 16, 2010)

skiprat said:


> Roy, it looks like you have some competition for Eagle's blank:biggrin:



Dang... I got all excited seeing your name here... thought there was going to be a skiprat item in the auction   (Not that I could afford it anyway!)


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 16, 2010)

alphageek said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > Roy, it looks like you have some competition for Eagle's blank:biggrin:
> ...



Hey Skippy, this is a not too 'subtle' hint  by Dean to donate a Skippy 'original' and watch the bids go through the roof after all it is for a great cause.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 16, 2010)

LOL, Peter and Dean, you guys just aren't lookin' hard enough:tongue:  but there are plenty of really cool pens there already. ( Yes, I've placed a couple of bids ):wink:


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 16, 2010)

I am feeling slighted here. I think my copper braided pen is worth more than $50. Lets tell some family and friends to get the bidding hot and heavy here. For a good cause. Make a nice presentresent: Don't be left out on an island:island: Stop dogging it:dog: Have yourself a beer:beer: and let the thunder roll:thunder:

OK that is all I got:alien:


----------



## skiprat (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi Curtis,
I won a bid on an item. How do I go about paying for it to ensure that the money is reflected for this particular item? I also assume that the postage is for USA and not international. 
When I used the 'Contact Us' on the site to ask the same question, I simply got 'Invalid Token' message.

I ask this publicly ( publically?) incase others need the same info:wink:

Many thanks again for your stirling effort in this great cause:biggrin:


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 20, 2010)

Skiprat and others...

To pay for the items you have won, log in to Penefit.org and visit the complete auctions page.  Find and open your items and you will see a pay now button.  Click that and pay for that particular item.  Then go on to the next one if you won more than one.  If you won a number of items and find it too cumbersome to have to pay for each individually, contact me and I will send a paypal invoice with your complete total. 

Thanks everyone for the wonderful support so far!


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 21, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> Skiprat and others...
> 
> To pay for the items you have won, log in to Penefit.org and visit the complete auctions page. Find and open your items and you will see a pay now button. Click that and pay for that particular item. Then go on to the next one if you won more than one. If you won a number of items and find it too cumbersome to have to pay for each individually, contact me and I will send a paypal invoice with your complete total.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the wonderful support so far!


 

Also when will we be notified as to where and when to send the items we donated????


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 21, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> MesquiteMan said:
> 
> 
> > Skiprat and others...
> ...



As soon as the item is paid for, the paypal receipt with shipping info is forwarded to the donor for shipment.  I am handling all the penmaking items.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 21, 2010)

Cool it worked!!!  :biggrin: Simple to do, too.  Thanks Curtis.
I won two SERIOUS bargains and while I'm happy about that, I would have pushed the boat out a bit further for the cause. :wink:

If I had any money left, then there are loads more beautiful pens that are at dissapointing give-away bids, that I'd love to have.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, it is a little disappointing that the pens are going so cheap.  We have done everything we can to get the word out.  I have sent the link to EVERYONE in my e-mail address book, posted it on 5 different forums, and facebooked the heck out of it.  We have had good traffic, just not many pen buyers.  In the first week we had 2,639 unique visitors with 27,000 page loads.  I was hoping that the folks who donated a pen would promote their pens to their friends and family.  They may have, just folks don't seem too interested in buying pens for some reason.  I know that my mom bought 5 or 6 and a fellow from one of the other forums I post on bought 20 or so.  I even had a very good friend buy 4, mostly just because I asked.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 21, 2010)

I too posted it on many different forums and you had a few buyers from them. I used my pen that I donated as a lure. Actually I picked up 2 orders too(shameless gloat:redface I hope all in all the effort was worthwhile which I know will be well received and that at some later date something like this can happen again. I think next time though I will donate something other than a pen or in conjunction with a pen. Makes one feel good especially this time of the year. 

Thanks Curtis and Dan for getting this idea to a reality. Good job.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 23, 2010)

Folks,  Penefit.org IS NOT OVER!  We still have over 65 pens that need homes for a good cause!  I know must of you are not going to bid on a pen.  It is kinda like trying to sell ice to an Eskimo!  But, you can still help pass the word around to your friends and family!


----------



## Daniel (Dec 26, 2010)

I have been out of the loop for quite a while. Long story but all is well for those of wondering. It is wonderful to see that all of you are still up to the very best of what you do.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 26, 2010)

*Welcome back*

Good to see you back....





Daniel said:


> I have been out of the loop for quite a while. Long story but all is well for those of wondering. It is wonderful to see that all of you are still up to the very best of what you do.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 28, 2010)

Folks,

Penefit.org has been a huge success so far with $5,804 raised to date!  Thank you to all who have participated so far!

We still have 64 fine, handmade pens available in the auction that need a  good home so please consider visiting and bidding on a pen or 2!

Thank you!

www.penefit.org


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 3, 2011)

This post seemed to get pushed back quite afew pages. Had to look for it. 

My question is for Dan or Curtis.  I have a pen that needs to be sent to the winner but have got nothing as to identification. I tried PM Dan but got no response so I thought i would post here. Thanks. 

By the way the blanks I donated were sent out today and on their way.


----------

